# Google Chrome 25 will disable silent extension installation, kill all such extensions



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google on Friday announced that it is changing its stance for silently installing extensions in its browser. As of Chrome 25, external extension deployment options on Windows will be disabled by default and all extensions previously installed using them will be automatically disabled.


More


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

So they are fixing a bug in Chrome??.......... 

A bug is ANY piece of software that installs without the user's permission or knowledge.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

As near as I can tell, it's not and has never been possible to have silent installs from the web. What used to be possible, and has now been stopped (in theory) is having a desktop program register a Chrome extension. For example an antivirus with one of those site reputation meters can no longer install it itself (even if the user explicitly tells it to) but must open Chrome and let the user install it through Chrome.


----------

